# WOW---I just noticed I am listed as a 'Guest' (not a Member)---how to change?



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 12, 2007)

Maybe that's why I sometimes don't get very many responses (HaHa).

As a nine year member of TUG---how do I change it?

Pat


----------



## Blues (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=109&postcount=1


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 19, 2007)

*I cannot seem to figure this out*

I am still listed as a Guest---and cannot seem to figure out how to change this.

I have known the TUG password(s) for years---appparently there is a new one.

Is there an 800 number I can call to have them help me?

Pat


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 19, 2007)

I just called TUG---they will e-mail me instructions---hopefully I'll be able to figure those out.

(I'll repost if I can't)

Pat


----------



## Dave M (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks as though you figured it out. The instructions are at the link in post #2 in this thread.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 19, 2007)

*Hey; I'm back to being a MEMBER again!*

In another thread, I asked for directions on how to change from being listed as a 'Guest' to a MEMBER.

Going on to my 10th year at TUG, now that I'm listed as a MEMBER, maybe I'll get more responses to my posts. (HaHa)

I had the old Password in my profile----that will do it!!

Pat


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 19, 2007)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Going on to my 10th year at TUG, now that I'm listed as a MEMBER, maybe I'll get more responses to my posts. (HaHa)
> 
> Pat




   No, don't worry about that, we alway ignor cowboy fans.  :hysterical: 


Go Seahawks!!


----------

